# widget météo français ?



## sandrine91 (2 Juin 2006)

puis-je modifier le widget météo fourni avec mon tout nouveau macbook pour qu'il me donne la météo en français ?    sinon où en trouver un autre qui me donne le temps (déplorable) de Paris ?
thanks


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juin 2006)

Tu peux trouver ça sur le site apple > widgets.
Mais la fiabilité des prévisions est assez capricieuse


----------



## sandrine91 (2 Juin 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux trouver ça sur le site apple > widgets.
> Mais la fiabilité des prévisions est assez capricieuse



merci beaucoup   j'ai réussi à entrer Paris .....on verra bien pour la fiabilité  
ces petits gadgets sont sympas !


----------



## Hérisson (2 Juin 2006)

Fiabilité du widget météo.
Bah là il annonce 18°C sur Paris et nuageux. et c'est biença.

Mais la météo, c'est quand de l'ordre du divinatoire


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

Perso, pour la météo, je n'utilise pas les widgets de dashboard (d'ailleurs chui pas fan de dashboard) mais widescapeWheaher de Yahoo Engine Widget (ex Konfabulator)... Je le trouve bien plus sobre et se marie mieux avec mon environnement.

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=35751


----------



## Hérisson (2 Juin 2006)

Ah oui ça pour être sobre c'est sobre, ça irait bien avec Windows 

Les gouts et les couleurs.

Mais le plus important est-ce que les prévision sont meilleur?


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

Hérisson a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ça pour être sobre c'est sobre, ça irait bien avec Windows
> 
> Les gouts et les couleurs.
> 
> Mais le plus important est-ce que les prévision sont meilleur?


 
Bah en même temps, l'exemple en rouge est vilain, chez moi, j'te rassure, c'est pas comme ça. Mais sur les threads custo, beaucoup l'utilisent et beacoup demandent à l'utiliser.

Au boulot, ça donne ça 

http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meteo9xg.jpg


----------



## HmJ (2 Juin 2006)

Il me semble que le widget dont vous parlez se base sur Accuweather, comme un plugin dont je me sers en ce moment sous Firefox au bureau. Ben c'est vrai : c'est une sacree daube. Alors peut-etre que quand on dit "Tokyo" il y a un micro-climat de 28m2 qui correspond, mais en moyenne on est dans les 50% de fiabilite... Bref, c'est beau les widgets, mais faut voir sur quoi on va piocher les donnees.


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

Widescape va chercher les infos sur the weather channel, qui lui même va chercher ses infos un peu partout.


----------



## sandrine91 (2 Juin 2006)

en parlant widgets, savez vous où on peut en trouver le plus en français ?


----------



## Hérisson (2 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> en parlant widgets, savez vous où on peut en trouver le plus en français ?



Je vois pas de quoi tu parle


----------



## sandrine91 (2 Juin 2006)

les widgets sur le site apple sont tous en anglais (évidemment) .......


----------



## kaos (3 Juin 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141183


----------



## aarrnnoo (1 Février 2008)

bonjour, je vois que vous cherchez un xidget meteo en français, et bien je l'ai créé, voici le lien 

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/widget-Meteo.html

il est aussi fiable que celui d'apple (normal c'est le même en français


----------



## aarrnnoo (1 Février 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Je vois pas de quoi tu parle



va voir sur le site de macgratuit.fr


----------



## aarrnnoo (3 Février 2008)

alors, personne n'a essayé mon widget ???


----------



## esales (3 Février 2008)

J'ai essayé ton widget, mais malgré des couleurs originales, je préfère la version de Dominik Fusina ( http://www.minoki.net/Widget_Weatherfr/ ).
De plus, j'ai chez moi, un petit bug graphique sur le bouton "OK" (Macbook, avec 10.5.1).


----------



## aarrnnoo (3 Février 2008)

mais il est dit qu'il ne fonctionne uniquement que sous 10.4, concernant le bouton "ok", ce bouton n'est présent que derrièren ca ne se voit pas trop, si ?

((( sinon, complètement a part, le disque dur de ton macbook c'est un hitachi a 199 &#8364; ? )))


----------



## esales (4 Février 2008)

aarrnnoo a dit:


> mais il est dit qu'il ne fonctionne uniquement que sous 10.4, concernant le bouton "ok", ce bouton n'est présent que derrièren ca ne se voit pas trop, si ?
> 
> ((( sinon, complètement a part, le disque dur de ton macbook c'est un hitachi a 199  ? )))



Ce widget fonctionne sans soucis avec Léopard.

Pour mon DD, c'est effectivement un Hitachi.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

_Edit : non, rien._


----------

